# looking into african cichlids now



## IAoddball (Jun 19, 2012)

Ok, here's the deal. I convinced my wife to keep the 55 I just recently traded for. So, considering I am restarting my 75 carnivore tank, she said the 55 had to be "pretty". So, with everyone on here talking about African cichlids and seeing a few, I'm now interested in them. I got some rounded gravel for free, so i used that in my 55, and i stole some rounded river rock from my wifes job (I had permission) to kind of accent the tank, and use it for some rock formations for caves. 

So, I am asking for advice on what could be colorful for my tank. I know nothing of Africans, mainly South Americans and Oddballs. Any advice is helpful. If i can figure out how to load pics from my android, I will post pics ASAP.

-Jeremy


----------



## emc7 (Jul 23, 2005)

Labidochromis caeruleus. But ask your wife if by "pretty" she means angels.


----------



## fishbubbles (Sep 16, 2011)

Yeah I love angel fish. Those I know she would love.


----------



## Cory1990 (Jun 14, 2012)

You could be like me, just go up to the chichlid tank ask what ones are African then grab the pretty ones. I liked the yellow and orange one the best. Until I seen the "electric" blues. My whole 55g set up cost me about $10 for everything in my tank.


----------



## Cory1990 (Jun 14, 2012)

fishbubbles said:


> Yeah I love angel fish. Those I know she would love.


My other half loves angel fish. So I brought another tank for her lol. They are pretty and it was the easiest tank to convince her to set up.


----------



## IAoddball (Jun 19, 2012)

I set up my signature, but it isnt showing up. We already have a couple Angelfish in our 40g community tank. She wants bright colors and personality.


----------



## Cory1990 (Jun 14, 2012)

Yea I have a small 10g for the 3 angels I have since they are still so small. In the future I'll grab a bigger tank for them. Also I like the cichlids because of there bright colors.


----------



## IAoddball (Jun 19, 2012)

I tried talking her into south americans. We've grown Tiger Oscars since we have been together, and have had good success with them. But she wants something different I suppose.


----------



## WildForFish (Aug 5, 2008)

A list for your wife to research:

*Altolamprologus*
calvus (White)- Chaitika 
calvus (Black) - Black or Ink fin
calvus/compressiceps (Yellow)

*Julidochromis*
dickfeldi 
marlieri (Burundi)
marlieri (Gombe)
ornatus 
regain
transcriptus

*Neolamprologus*
brichardi
caudopunctatus
cylindricus
leleupi
pulcher 
tretocephalus

*Pelviachromis*
pulcher


Most are colorful and or beautifully patterned.

P.S. The white or chaitika Calvus for my avatar


----------



## Cory1990 (Jun 14, 2012)

IAoddball said:


> I tried talking her into south americans. We've grown Tiger Oscars since we have been together, and have had good success with them. But she wants something different I suppose.


I personally think you can get so much more color into your tank with Africans. But whatever you decide on there's pretty fish to go with it.


----------



## wooferkitty (Mar 7, 2012)

I would say that "pretty" fish is kind of vague before you pick color you may want to consider the level of care you are willing to give them cichlids can be very aggressive with you experience in carnivorous tanks my advice is to go to the store with the wife and ask her what she thinks is pretty then do a bit of homework, cichlid tanks can be hard to get to be peaceful tank mates, but it can be done. I just don't want you to make a mistake lie I did and put a flowerhorn with a jack dempsy (really bad idea) anyways good hunting


----------



## Cory1990 (Jun 14, 2012)

I always ask the people what goes good with what I have. They all tell me the same thing. Stick with one type of cichlids African in my case.


----------



## IAoddball (Jun 19, 2012)

We went to my lfs today to check some out and naturally she went straight to the Oscar/J.D. section and was interested in those. So i have a gut feeling she wants to stick with those (which I'm ok with, because we know them)


----------

